# Rolex Tudor Submariner



## andrewj (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a Rolex Oyster Tudor Submariner Model no 7016/7836, I bought this new on the 8th August 1974, I have had it serviced a few times including having a Rolex oyster submariner face [ 5531 â€" 200m=660ft] & bezel fitted some years ago, apart from these items it is original.

The strap has 7836 engraved on it.

The watch has 7016/0 engraved between the strap lugs.

It requires a service now, it manually winds ok & it winds automatically the problem is that it gains excessively [ Â½ hr in an hour!] . The problem started a while back when I stopped wearing it constantly and only used it occasionally.

I was wondering a few things about it , value, wether I replace the 20 year old rolex dial with a new blue tudor dial, wether to replace the original strap [ seen better days] What do any of you think?

Andrew


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Andrew and welcome to the forum, its a friendly place.

It sounds like it needs a service.

As for the dial and bracelet, i would get the work done, it would breath new life into it and if you've enjoyed for that many years you must like the feel of it on your wrist.

You don't need to go to Rolex unless you want to. If memory serves me right it's an ETA movement, the Tudor dail and Oyster bracelet could be sourced by most good watch makers. You could ask Roy of RLT Watches as well as Making watches he's been known to service and refurb if not he'll put you on to others in that field. His Email details are above.

Good luck and if you do go for it and can understand the process [pinned to the top of the general forum] of posting pictures it would be great to see it as a before and after.

On the forum theres quite affection for Tudor submariners.

steve


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry, Andrew i've just seen your second post regarding posting pictures. give it a try it takes a while to get your head round it.

Steve


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Agreed about pictures.

1) Take photo

2) Load into your *OWN* computer, note filename details.

3) Upload your photos *from* your computer to somewhere on the net (your own website, or a photo host site) using your filename details

4) Note filename details of *where they are now stored* on the internet

5) Tell this forum where to find them using the filenames for the "stored on the net" pictures in the box that appears when you click on the image symbol/icon second from right of the smiley above  x X

is about as simple as I can think of to describe the process. Have fun, when you get it - you'll wonder what the fuss was about :yes:


----------

